# Mr Robot



## hardsciencefanagain (Jan 22, 2016)

Watched the first episode.
This is a series with *quality* written all over it.
The protagonist is a cyber security specialist,with a twist.
AND it's believable.
Dialogs are excellent,_*ditto*_ scenario and acting.
MUSTWATCH!


----------

